# Galadriel Lady of Light



## Nigun22

Hi,

I composed this work for solo piano based on Tolkien's character 'Galadriel'
Hope you find it enjoyable

Regards,


----------



## Stirling

I do not, YMMV.


----------



## Nigun22

Stirling said:


> I do not, YMMV.


I don't get what you're saying, what is YMMV?


----------



## Vasks

Nigun22 said:


> I don't get what you're saying, what is YMMV?


It means "Your Mileage May Vary" which means some people will like it while others, like he, do not.

BTW: Aren't you the Saul that spent a good amount of time at Good-Music-Guide site a few years back? I seem to recall you having a thing for Mendelssohn and a dislike for anything dissonant


----------



## Nigun22

Thanks for the explanation.
Yes that's me


----------



## Truckload

It is a very pretty piece of music. Pleasant harmonies and a sort of meandering flowing melody. Personally I prefer more formal structure and more contrast within a work of this length. Would you classify this as "New Age?"


----------



## Nigun22

You can call it 'New Age' if you like, it doesn't bother me. Its fantasy oriented type of music, with no formal structure but it does have hints of classical/romantic era. Glad you enjoyed it and thank you for your comments.


----------



## Guest

Hello Nigun22, I remember you under a different name on this forum. I also remember that I called you "mishuggeneh" at the time (on a thread you launched aimed at promoting your music). I regret that this epithet caused you pain and I apologize for it.
To offer you now a disinterested opinion of your current offering ("Galadriel, Lady of Light"), may I say that it is very pleasant, utterly forgettable music well suited to lifts in major department stores whooshing us upward to the second-floor ladies lingerie department. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest

I of course expect an infraction from over-sensitive moderators for this post, though it is an honest reaction to badly-crafted music. Stand up and be counted, I say.


----------



## Nigun22

No problem, you're entitled to your opinion.

Cheers


----------



## nikola

TalkingHead said:


> Hello Nigun22, I remember you under a different name on this forum. I also remember that I called you "mishuggeneh" at the time (on a thread you launched aimed at promoting your music). I regret that this epithet caused you pain and I apologize for it.
> To offer you now a disinterested opinion of your current offering ("Galadriel, Lady of Light"), may I say that it is very pleasant, utterly forgettable music well suited to lifts in major department stores whooshing us upward to the second-floor ladies lingerie department.
> Keep up the good work.


I guess that the same could be said for many of classical piano pieces both from known and unknown composers. The problem is that forgettable *classical* music well suited to lifts and major department stores that you or anyone else prefer only because it's mathematically "complex" or "correct" over pieces like this one makes such person look only like quasi intellectual hypocrite. 
It's the same as saying that new age is crap while praising free jazz that is most of the time obnoxious and pretentious noodling crap. 
I mean, if you're music teacher, you know what I'm talking about.

And another thing... I can agree with you to some extent that this is not a piece that leaves great impression (just like many of classical pieces also don't), but the way you're trying to humiliate some amateurish musician with 100 views on youtube doesn't make you sound witty. I won't say actually what I think, because I think that your infraction will be enough  I have time for my infractions.

Btw. I can honestly say rude things for musicians that millions of people are already listening and love... no harm will be done, but this is just simply and plain rude.
I can say that I don't like Ludovico Einaudi and that I find his music empty, boring, amateurish, faceless and meaningless and that I don't understand why so many people like his crap, but I won't say that to anyone unknown to masses. 
You're not giving an opinion. You're just rude and at the same time you think you're very intelligent. I can understand that because I act sometimes like that.

Btw. this composition is much better than what Einaudi is doing. Such places like this board should be here for constructive critics if you want to give critic. You're not reviewing music of Beyonce or Beethoven or any other whatsoever big name. You're reviewing music from anonymous people who probably put heart in their creation.

So, all I can say to Nigun22 so far is that, keep up on doing what you like to do and don't expect everyone to like your music. You know what they say- if everyone likes what you're doing, you're doing it wrong.
You will like every other musician evolve over time by itself and just be honest to yourself and don't care what pretentious people have to say, because they listen to even worse crap than you or I are composing. You don't have to be the best and you don't have to be popular. Just create and you will with time recognize when it's time to make music with more structure and contrast, what Truckload already mentioned that he would like to hear.


----------



## Torkelburger

> obnoxious and pretentious noodling


Ironically, this is what yours and the opening post's music sounds like to many of us.


----------



## nikola

Torkelburger said:


> Ironically, this is what yours and the opening post's music sounds like to many of us.


Oh... sweet revenge from person who doesn't like what he read, so ad hominem and passive agression is the only thing he can come up with.
Nice try, but more luck next time when the spoken truth hits you hard like now. You are now free to go back to 'currently listening" and continue to celebrate artsy-fartsy music.


----------



## Vasks

Hmm??? Maybe we should change this website's name to *Talk Artsy-Fartsy*


----------



## nikola

Vasks said:


> Hmm??? Maybe we should change this website's name to *Talk Artsy-Fartsy*


Send the suggestion to mods.


----------



## Torkelburger

nikola said:


> Oh... sweet revenge from person who doesn't like what he read, so ad hominem and passive agression is the only thing he can come up with.
> Nice try, but more luck next time when the spoken truth hits you hard like now. You are now free to go back to 'currently listening" and continue to celebrate artsy-fartsy music.


Didn't mean to upset you. Didn't attack your character or motives. Not trying to be passive aggressive. Just trying to point out the irony in your statement you love to make over and over again by attacking jazz. That statement is inherently flawed with irony and is by no means a fact. That's all.


----------



## nikola

Ok, I'm also not "upset". I can't 'attack' jazz. Jazz is not a person or a castle. It's musical genre. I like many of the jazz. I just don't like many of the rest of the jazz. Why it shouldn't be the fact? Pretentious noodling without begining or the end and thousands and thousands such pieces that are same simply can't have quality in such quantity. The same reason why most of metal and many of popular music is crap because those so called "musicans" become only technicians who sounds like all of the rest of similar technicians. It's not that such music sucks because of quantity, but it seems like it became a rule. 
Sure, we can talk now forever about it and try to realize who's dad is better and stronger, but I can't change your opinion and I don't want to and you certainly can't change my opinion.


----------



## mmsbls

Please focus comments on the submitted work and not on each other.


----------



## Torkelburger

> Pretentious noodling without begining or the end and thousands and thousands such pieces that are the same simply can't have quality in such quantity.


But the same can be said of the new age style as in the opening post, the style you seem to be supportive of. It sounds like pretentious noodling without beginning or the end and thousands and thousands such pieces that are the same to many of us.


----------



## nikola

Torkelburger said:


> But the same can be said of the new age style as in the opening post, the style you seem to be supportive of. It sounds like pretentious noodling without beginning or the end and thousands and thousands such pieces that are the same to many of us.


I'm not especially supportive of new age. Most of the time it's sterile, boring and not creative, but probably good for mediation, relaxing and sleeping, but that is it's intention. Nothing much pretentious in new age. It's not noodling. It's mostly repetitive. It doesn't pretend it's anything bigger than it is unlike jazz that pretends it's best thing since sliced bread.
I can't say that I like particulary some style because there is much crap in every genre, but when people turn something like modal and free jazz into some kind of intellectual art, that's just hillarious.


----------



## Azol

Lovely piece, even though it does not actually connects with Galadriel in my mind (I love Tolkien's works).
You should continue to compose if you enjoy it no matter what other people may think.


----------



## Torkelburger

nikola said:


> I'm not especially supportive of new age. Most of the time it's sterile, boring and not creative, but probably good for mediation, relaxing and sleeping, but that is it's intention. Nothing much pretentious in new age. It's not noodling. It's mostly repetitive. It doesn't pretend it's anything bigger than it is unlike jazz that pretends it's best thing since sliced bread.
> I can't say that I like particulary some style because there is much crap in every genre, but when people turn something like modal and free jazz into some kind of intellectual art, that's just hillarious.


In any case, like I was saying, its the music in the opening post as well as the music I've heard from you that sounds like noodling to me, not jazz.


----------



## mmsbls

The thread devolved into ad-homs. There seems no reason to keep the thread going so it is now closed. Several posts were deleted.


----------

